# After Almost 70 Years, WWII Love Letters Land in the Right Hands



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

World War II love letters finally land in the right hands after almost 70 years...http://www.stripes.com/news/veterans/wwii-love-letters-finally-land-in-right-hands-1.297430


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

What a Special Delivery!


----------

